# Omega Fatty Acid, Ceramide và Peptide khác nhau như thế nào?



## uyenlam (25/7/18)

Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu sự khác biệt giữa Omega Fatty Acid, Ceramide và Peptide.

Có một sự thật trong việc làm đẹp là: Không có thành phần chăm sóc da thần kỳ nào cả. Nghiên cứu chỉ rõ rằng da cần một tổ hợp nhiều thành phần dưỡng da để thực sự khỏe đẹp. Trong đó, Omega Fatty Acid, Ceramide và Peptide đều được hiểu nôm na là những thành phần bổ sung giúp da căng bóng và mịn màng. Vậy những điểm tương đầu và khác biệt giữa chúng là gì?

Tìm hiểu từng thành phần và cách chúng hoạt động khi được kết hợp với nhau là cách bạn tìm ra loại sản phẩm dưỡng da phù hợp nhất với mình. Tuy nhiên, quá trình này không khó khăn như bạn tưởng. Trên thực tế, điều quan trọng là bạn phải thử nghiệm với các sản phẩm để tìm hiểu sở thích của làn da.



​*OMEGA FATTY ACID*
Ưu điểm của Omega fatty acid là cấp nước và duy trì độ ẩm cho làn da. Thành phần này còn cùng cố và giữ lớp màng bảo vệ da luôn khỏe mạnh. Với khả năng cấp nước và dưỡng ẩm, Omega Fatty Acid cũng có tác dụng xoa dịu những phản ứng của da nhạy cảm với tác động từ môi trường.

Thành phần này khác với Ceramide và Peptide ở chỗ Omega Fatty Acid không có khả năng làm căng da hoặc nâng tông da.




​*CERAMIDE*
Ceramide cũng có khả năng cấp nước và duy trì độ ẩm, củng cố lớp màng bảo vệ trên bề mặt và làm giảm vết nhăn. Điểm khác biệt của Ceramide so với Omega Fatty Acid là nó có khả năng làm da trông căng hơn.

Ceramide còn có những tác dụng đặc trưng khác. Đây là thành phần tự nhiên có trên một làn da trẻ đẹp. Vì vậy, sản phẩm chứa ceramide giúp da tái tạo dưỡng chất cần thiết. Tuy nhiên, Ceramide không có tác động với những đốm màu trên da và không có khả năng cải thiện tone da.




​*PEPTIDE*
Peptide có nhiều loại và mỗi loại riêng biệt có khả năng giúp da giải quyết những vấn đề khác nhau. Vì thế, tùy vào loại peptide được sử dụng mà sản phẩm sẽ có thể làm sáng da, làm căng da, giảm nếp nhăn và duy trì bề mặt mịn màng, trẻ trung cho làn da.

Vì đặc tính như trên, peptide có ưu điểm so với hai thành phần kia ở chỗ chúng có thể được điều chế đặc biệt để điều trị từng tình trạng da khác nhau.Peptide còn có thể tái tạo protein – những viên gạch xây nên làn da của chúng ta. Bên cạnh đó, peptide không có khả năng cấp nước tốt như ceramide hay omega, nhưng khi được kết hợp với chúng, peptide sẽ phát huy hiệu quả tuyệt vời.



​
*BẠN CÓ CẦN TẤT CẢ NHỮNG THÀNH PHẦN TRÊN KHÔNG?*
Nếu da bạn khô, thiếu nước hoặc nhạy cảm, bạn cần một sản phẩm kết hợp cả omega fatty acids, ceramides và peptides.

Nếu da bạn là da dầu, da hỗn hợp hoặc da dễ bị mụn, bạn có thể dùng omega. Tuy nhiên, ceramide và peptide có lẽ hữu ích hơn với da bạn. Ceramide sẽ cân bằng lipid trong cơ thể và peptide sẽ phát huy sự đa chức năng của chúng khi da bạn gặp quá nhiều vấn đề cùng lúc.




​Cả ba thành phần trên sẽ cải thiện rõ rệt dấu hiệu tuổi tác của làn da, từ nếp nhăn, da không đều màu đến độ đàn hồi của da.

Bạn nên thử nghiệm với nhiều sản phẩm khác nhau. Để có thể quan sát hiệu quả khác biệt của một sản phẩm mới, đừng thay đổi quá nhiều sản phẩm cùng một lúc mà chỉ nên giới thiệu từng sản phẩm một vào quy trình dưỡng da của mình. Từ đó, bạn sẽ dễ dàng tìm ra những thành phần hoặc những tổ hợp thành phần có tác dụng rõ rệt nhất với làn da mình.




​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

